# Best Blank DVD's



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I'm currently looking to buy blank printable DVD+R's and am just wondering what the best brand is for quality. I'm currently looking at Memorex and Philips, but if theres a better brand feel free to mention it. Thanks.

PS: I wasnt sure where to post this so if this thread isnt located in the proper area, feel free to move it.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Taiyo Yuden are supposed to be the best. Hard to find. Probably have to order them online from some place like Newegg. I've been using Fuji and been satisfied with them. I've got some Philips, but they have produced some coasters. Check and see what brands your dvd burner manufacturer recommends.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Infinity and data safe are 2 names I use a lot and have always been good for me, as mentioned above they are the best, but I've always found these brands cheap and reliable.
One thing I will mention though, why do you want + format ? if you have a specific need for it then fine if it suits your needs, but so you know the + format has more issues with players being able to read them than the - format, so unless you have a specific need I'd suggest using the - format as they are generally more compatible with the various players then the + format ones are.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree, the "minus" disks are more successful, generally speaking.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

8210GUY said:


> Infinity and data safe are 2 names I use a lot and have always been good for me, as mentioned above they are the best, but I've always found these brands cheap and reliable.
> One thing I will mention though, why do you want + format ? if you have a specific need for it then fine if it suits your needs, but so you know the + format has more issues with players being able to read them than the - format, so unless you have a specific need I'd suggest using the - format as they are generally more compatible with the various players then the + format ones are.


I've heard the + disks are less susceptible to burning errors. Also my DVD player is able to read plus disks, so that wont be a problem.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

My guess is the disks you heard of having problems were probably no name brands and had nothing to do with the - format, and if the + format works on your equipment thats fine, but if you ever tried to use those disks on other hardware you may face issues, the choice is yours obviously I only mention these points so you are aware of them and can make a more informed choice.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I found some of the differences between DVD+r and DVD-r on wikipedia:



> There are a number of significant technical differences between the "minus" format and the "plus" format, though most consumers would not notice the difference. One example is the ADIP system of tracking and speed control being less susceptible to interference and error than the LPP system used by DVD-R, which makes the ADIP system more accurate at higher speeds. In addition, DVD+R(W) has a more robust error management system than DVD-R(W), allowing for more accurate burning to media independent of the quality of the media. Additional session linking methods are more accurate with DVD+R(W) versus DVD-R(W), resulting in fewer damaged or unusable discs due to buffer under-run and multi-session disks with fewer PI/PO errors.


Wouldnt you say these differences would be worth buying plus disks instead of minus?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well they certainly have some valid points, but I'm not one who goes into such depths in these matters so I can't argue (for want of a better word) technical points there, I go by personal experience and following such sites as this to pick up such bits of info, and a mate who didn't ask me first went out and bought + format for his new PC he got recently only to find his player refused to see them.

But it made me check back where I was originally directed to when I had similar query's, and from what I can see the + format appears to of come a long way lately, but it still doesn't quite match the - format for compatibility, here is what they say now about it.


> DVD-R and DVD-RW
> DVD-R was the first DVD recording format released that was compatible with standalone DVD Players.
> DVD-R is a non-rewriteable format and it is compatible with about 93% of all DVD Players and most DVD-ROMs.
> DVD-RW is a rewriteable format and it is compatible with about 80% of all DVD Players and most DVD-ROMs.
> ...


Taken from www.videohelp.com

But as I said above it's also personal preference, so if you get good results from + format and don't have issue with what you use it on then the choice is totally yours, I would be lacking though if I didn't raise the point and share the info I knew so you could have a more informed decision to make


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

I prefer Maxell.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I swear by Verbatim. Been using them pretty much exclusively since I bought my Plextor 708A like 2 years ago. I can honestly say I don't recall ever making a coaster with Verbatim DVD+R media and every disc i've made still works without a problem.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Prior22 said:


> I found some of the differences between DVD+r and DVD-r on wikipedia:
> 
> 
> > There are a number of significant technical differences between the "minus" format and the "plus" format, though most consumers would not notice the difference. One example is the ADIP system of tracking and speed control being less susceptible to interference and error than the LPP system used by DVD-R, which makes the ADIP system more accurate at higher speeds. In addition, DVD+R(W) has a more robust error management system than DVD-R(W), allowing for more accurate burning to media independent of the quality of the media. Additional session linking methods are more accurate with DVD+R(W) versus DVD-R(W), resulting in fewer damaged or unusable discs due to buffer under-run and multi-session disks with fewer PI/PO errors.
> ...


It's a pitty that information on wikipedia is from the general public and should be noted when using it for resources as it can be biased.

I use whatever is on sale. Sony, Verbatim, TDK, etc. as long as it is not Memorex. I had an issue with the silver media flaking off the disks. When you buy a spindle of a hundred for $25, your looking at 25 cents per disk. A couple of coasters ain't going to bother me. 
I usually prefer DVD-R since it is more compatible with all my drives. 

One key thing to remember. Recordable DVDs were an afterthought. The quality of the recording will not be the same as an original. Also degredation of the media is normal and *will* happen. This is due to the fact that they are light sensitive and how long a burnable media will last, depends on how it is handled. I have seen cds last for years and seen some last only months. Typically you want to store burnable media and media that has been burned in a dark place. Preferably in a desk drawer or such.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

crazijoe said:


> It's a pitty that information on wikipedia is from the general public and should be noted when using it for resources as it can be biased.
> 
> I use whatever is on sale. Sony, Verbatim, TDK, etc. as long as it is not Memorex. I had an issue with the silver media flaking off the disks. When you buy a spindle of a hundred for $25, your looking at 25 cents per disk. A couple of coasters ain't going to bother me.
> I usually prefer DVD-R since it is more compatible with all my drives.
> ...



I also refuse to buy Memorex Media. I once bought a spindle of 50 CDrs, that absolutely would not burn. I got 2 good disc out of 14. Niether my Plexie DVDrw nor my Lite-on CDrw would work. So I call up Memorex to complain, and they stated that they would only replace the bad ones. Well 1 1/2 hrs later I finally got them to send me a new spindle, and had problems out of that spindle also. Have not bought Memorex since.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I've never had any problems with Fuji - no write or read errors.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I've read some very good reviews about Taiyo Yuden disks as well as hearing some good remarks about them here. I dont mind spending extra money if they produce a solid product. Are Taiyo Yuden disks less likely to become coasters and do they have better than average quality?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Every board I've visited that has to do with video formats ranks the Taiyo as the best media available. The big complaint is they are hard to find.


----------

